# Post you'reself as a South Park character



## goatseforever (Nov 3, 2010)

http://www.sp-studio.de/

Lets see what we'd look like on South Park.

This is me: 


Spoiler


----------



## M4rQu5 (Nov 3, 2010)

> you'reself


*>you're
>you are
>you are self*


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## lorki3 (Nov 3, 2010)

i deleted mine on accident :s


----------



## ariasamie (Nov 3, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> This is me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


are you a rabbit? 
wow, your owner is a speedcuber!


----------



## goatseforever (Nov 3, 2010)

M4rQu5 said:


> *>you're
> >you are
> >you are self*


 
Lol your right, how could I make such a silly mistake XD


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 3, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Lol your right, how could I make such a silly mistake XD


 
If that isn't a joke... I have lost all faith in mankind.

Also, lol...



Spoiler











I look nothing like that.


----------



## Innocence (Nov 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> If that isn't a joke... I have lost all faith in mankind.


 
Come on, what with the Lol prefix and the XD suffix I think he realises.

[Reserved maybe for character once I figure out what the heck it is and whether it's worth it]


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 3, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Come on, what with the Lol prefix and the XD suffix I think he realises.
> 
> [Reserved maybe for character once I figure out what the heck it is and whether it's worth it]


 
But "you'reself" isn't even a word :'(


----------



## Innocence (Nov 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> But "you'reself" isn't even a word :'(


 
As annoyed as I am about it as well, I still have to say...No, wait. That IS pretty annoying.

Picture  : 

It looks horrible, but a pretty accurate caricature of me actually. Meaning I look moderately horrible in real life.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 3, 2010)

A beer, a cube and a comm, everything's alright:


Spoiler


----------



## jiggy (Nov 3, 2010)

I wasn't going to do this, but then I saw Charlie's one and couldn't stop laughing! (In a good way =p )



Spoiler


----------



## Enter (Nov 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> If that isn't a joke... I have lost all faith in mankind.
> 
> Also, lol...
> 
> ...


 
omg hahha great!!!cute


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 3, 2010)

Kirjava said:


>


 
So incredibly accurate it's unbelievable. I think I've seen you in minimal clothing more than I have fully dressed. (Not like that, you silly cubers).


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I look nothing like that.



Yeah, you do.  Except that you are more cute and lovely in person.  Also the T-shirt could say AVG instead of JG for example. 

Also: Thom, your's is hilarous!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hmm... maybe I do a bit... (didn't have my <3 JG t-shirt available, it's in the laundry, and I've run out of bananas)...


Spoiler


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Hmm... maybe I do a bit... (didn't have my <3 JG t-shirt available, it's in the laundry, and I've run out of bananas)...
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Why did you post the same picture twice? I'm confused now.


----------



## jiggy (Nov 3, 2010)

Charlie, you have made my day. XD


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 3, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Charlie, you have made my day. XD


 
Hah, thanks. I was just being myself in the living room, nothing unusual 

I just realised I have no idea who you are in that crazy place, REAL LIFE.


----------



## jiggy (Nov 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Hah, thanks. I was just being myself in the living room, nothing unusual
> 
> I just realised I have no idea who you are in that crazy place, REAL LIFE.


Yeah, that's entirely my bad, too! I think I've ducked out of at least two competitions now! Kirjava mentioned to me that Joey may be hosting a Manchester comp in the new year, if that's the case I'll try my hardest to make it to that one! It would be absolutely awesome to meet all of you guys. =)

Speaking of Thom, is he going to do a real life version of his southpark picture now? =O


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 3, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Yeah, that's entirely my bad, too! I think I've ducked out of at least two competitions now! Kirjava mentioned to me that Joey may be hosting a Manchester comp in the new year, if that's the case I'll try my hardest to make it to that one! It would be absolutely awesome to meet all of you guys. =)
> 
> Speaking of Thom, is he going to do a real life version of his southpark picture now? =O


 
There is one this weekend in Bristol  COME COME COME! London is not far, there is no excuse. Joey hosting is kinda reliant on one major issue which will hopefully be resolved ASAP  Also, add me on Facebook so that I know who you are please!


----------



## jiggy (Nov 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> There is one this weekend in Bristol  COME COME COME! London is not far, there is no excuse. Joey hosting is kinda reliant on one major issue which will hopefully be resolved ASAP  Also, add me on Facebook so that I know who you are please!


I can't do this weekend unfortunately! =( Facebook and I have a deep dark history, I deleted my profile a few months back! (sorry!) I'll tell you what, if Joey gets his one major issue resolved and I make it to the next UK comp, I'll see if I can get up a day early or something to get to know everyone first, deal? 

[Sorry for hijacking this thread!]


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 3, 2010)

jiggy said:


> I can't do this weekend unfortunately! =( Facebook and I have a deep dark history, I deleted my profile a few months back! (sorry!) I'll tell you what, if Joey gets his one major issue resolved and I make it to the next UK comp, I'll see if I can get up a day early or something to get to know everyone first, deal?
> 
> [Sorry for hijacking this thread!]


 
That makes it okay. I guess. I'm still angry though.

End of hijack.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 3, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Speaking of Thom, is he going to do a real life version of his southpark picture now? =O


 
I've been posting them on IRC for ages but I'm not allowed to do it on the forum


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 3, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## MrTimCube (Nov 3, 2010)

i just had to add the epic purple beard!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 3, 2010)

I haven't ever seen south park, so I made a Simpsons one. 



Spoiler









Compared to a real one






Hehe, I'm pretty bad at stuff like this.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 3, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I haven't ever seen south park, so I made a Simpsons one.
> 
> http://i51.tinypic.com/35c27lv.jpg


 
That's definitely Lucas Garron.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 3, 2010)

The text on my shirt is the name of my gym


----------



## izovire (Nov 3, 2010)

Me at Leela's Cafe in downtown Denver:http://oi52.tinypic.com/2vkls2p.jpg
I got the Lubix, Modding tools, and Video Camera

My Wife: http://oi55.tinypic.com/2rrlxrp.jpg


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Logan (Nov 3, 2010)

Pretty accurate. I look a little high though..


----------



## Pixel 6 (Nov 3, 2010)

haha

- Pixel -


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 3, 2010)

spot on if I say so myself.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 3, 2010)

Lol myself being a south park character was my profile pic a while back.


----------



## Logan (Nov 3, 2010)

@ Woner 

Jizz face


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## IamWEB (Nov 3, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## Slash (Nov 4, 2010)

I just y'know... had to. I look nothing like this

Oh, and for me the best is Chris' one


----------



## Samania (Nov 4, 2010)

My favorite color is not yellow. 
Its cold in canada. 
This actually looks nothing like me. 
But I do carry around a lollipop and wear goggles on my head.


----------



## shelley (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## NeuwDk (Nov 5, 2010)

This would be me


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 6, 2010)

I actually did this yesterday on a different forum!








Fairly accurate.


----------



## riffz (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## buelercuber (Nov 8, 2010)

riffz said:


>


 


Spoiler


----------



## riffz (Nov 8, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> Spoiler


 
You stoled Jai's!


----------



## Joël (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh well... Here goes...


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2010)

>Basically 
>I found nothing anime related


----------

